
Does AI make strong tech companies stronger? - npalli
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2018/12/19/does-ai-make-strong-tech-companies-stronger
======
roadkillon101
Depends on what model you use for the AI and in what field. With ML you have a
model that dictates your constraints and how it applies what it learns. If you
have an AI that models let's say Hannibal and his tactics on a battlefield,
well you may do well against many opponents in a battle simulation. On the
other hand if you modeled "Bevis and Butthead" and had that AI run a
restaurant, you may have a colorful but disastrous result. You would have to
find an appropriate context for the model to be useful.

------
blackflame7000
If not done right it can end up being a huge resource sink that never lives up
to the promise

